# Kudos to Tim Barry!



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Tim recently refinished a Daly .45ACP for me that I bought from one of the PFF members. I have had other firearms refinished in Cerakote so I am aware of what a good Cerakote finish looks like, he did an outstanding job on this firearm!









The slide and controls were done in Graphite black Cerakote and the frame was finished in Stone grey Cerakote. Tim polished the sides of the trigger and hammer, also the ejection port part of the barrel as well as the guide rod and front of the barrel. 


















Closeups of both sides of the frame and controls. The spot under the thumb safety is not a blemish, it is some excess oil that I neglected to wipe off before taking the photos. There is also a bit of jeweler's rouge on the right side of the hammer that we both apparently missed. 










Some of you may be familiar with Customized Creationz out of Washington, MI. I had 3 other firearms refinished in different finishes including Cerakote and salt bath black nitride by Todd McKechnie at CC and I can say with all honesty that Tim did as good a job on my Daly as any of the other firearms I had refinished by Customized Creationz. Below is a P6 that I had Todd do for me a few years ago in black nitride for the slide and controls and OD green on the frame. Up close and personal you cannot tell the difference in the quality of finishes of those two guns.










Great job Tim, and I can't wait to get my old Smith back to see what you have done to that one! Tim is more reasonable than CC on his prices, you don't have to pay an extra 30 or 40 bucks for return insured shipping and he is a nice guy to deal with. I do hope that you who are local to the P'cola area will stop in and give Tim some business this coming year. I know firsthand how tough it is in a _good_ economy to start up a new business so help him out and maybe he will become the next "go to" gun store in the P'cola area!


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

Really cleaned up nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Tim is a hella good guy, he will definitely get my business.


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON (May 6, 2010)

Great job Tim!!!:rockon:


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Great job Tim!*

Very nice!!!! I'll be talking to Tim next week about one or two that I'd love to have done! I highly recommend supporting a real up and coming business at Baywatch Arms off of nine mile (on the west side of Pensacourt). We just don't have that many places in Pensacola to get a fair price on firearms, transfers, refinishing etc.

Best Regards, 
Jerry


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

That two tone looks great! Tim did a great job and the choices of color were perfect.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Sep 23, 2008)

*cerra-cote*

Tim did my para 12.45 lda first and did a wonderful job, he did the slide sniper grey & the frame dark earth. His work was perfect,he became a expert at assembling the para lda's.lol I will & do reccomend tim for all your gun sport needs! By the way framer that daly you got from me sure looks alot better! Thanks, BD


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I have both bought and transfered weapons through Tim and have gotten excellent pricing and good service..damn I have to drive all the way from Destin too!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Great work Tim, I need to bring you my Commander


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

I am jealous now !!!


----------



## LazyFatYANKEE (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks good. I have an older model s&w model 10 I want to get done. Maybe upgrade the grips. Thanks for the info.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Tim did a Glock 30 for my dad that turned out really neat. Nice guy with great prices on all of his guns.


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

I got an e-mail into him now. I have a Springfield I need done in OD green (Frame) and matte black slide and parts.


----------



## RBAGGETT (Feb 10, 2011)

Great job!!!!!


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

Seeing your .45 made me want to get one of my P7's done also. It's nice having someone in town that can refinish!

Jerry


----------



## usouthnurse (Jun 28, 2009)

Good looking work Tim


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

Tim's work. GREAT!!

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes he does great work, just hard to contact, I have sent 2 emails and called a couple times with no returns and can't seem to find him, is the store still open?? Thanks


----------

